# The Old Hickory



## WendyLou (Jan 3, 2013)

A House this magnificent must be haunted by residents of the past.....


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

its Beautiful. House be cool to find out the history on something like that


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gorgeous to look at and probably a pain in the butt when it comes to maintenance


----------



## WendyLou (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes , Its a house with tons of history. It was built on the 1800s for a rich family, Elliot Ness partied there in his later years and it was bought by Adelphia before the company went bankrupt. Supposedly its haunted by a kid that fell down the stairs and died in there in the 70s while trespassing. It sits empty but its still gorgeous in every single season....


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

ok, I need a link to more info on this home. or city it is in so I can find it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Am I the only one who'd be scared to be home alone in this place? Seriously! If you heard a noise in the attic on some windy night, would you be perfectly comfortable heading up there to check it out?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Haunted Spider said:


> ok, I need a link to more info on this home. or city it is in so I can find it.


I believe it's in Coudersport PA.


----------



## WendyLou (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes, Coudersport pa. there is lots of info and photos ...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

WendyLou said:


> A House this magnificent must be haunted by residents of the past.....


What a beautiful old girl! Great bones.



RoxyBlue said:


> Gorgeous to look at and probably a pain in the butt when it comes to maintenance


Just ask my husband. My sisters and I call our place in Iowa, Tara on McEvoy. Rick calls it the money pit. 



[email protected] said:


> Am I the only one who'd be scared to be home alone in this place? Seriously! If you heard a noise in the attic on some windy night, would you be perfectly comfortable heading up there to check it out?


When you grow up in the house, it's just home. Even if all of the neighbors called our house haunted, (and sometimes I might agree with them). We had to laugh, my sister was staying there, and she took in a boy from Chicago one summer. She heard him on the phone with his brother. Brother must have asked him what room he was staying in. Dave said, "You know, in movies, when you go down that long spooky hall. And there are doors on both side that someone with a knife can jump out at you. And you get to the room at the end of the hall, you open the door, and there is a dead body in there. That's my room. The dead body room." lol That was my bedroom. And I never thought of it as the dead body room. Just a normal old bedroom. And you're right, Stari#oy, he never would go up in the attic or down in the cellar.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

http://vietnamvets68.blogspot.com/2012/11/the-knox-house-coudersportpa.html


----------

